# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Sortie audio vers micro

## MrWeb

Bonjour,

Voil, j'ai Windows Vista depuis plus de trois mois, et je n'arrive pas  retrouver comment faire une manipulation que je pouvais facilement faire sous XP.

Je m'explique : c'est un peu compliquer alors je vais essayer d'tre concret... En fait, j'aimerais enregistrer ce que j'coute, et au lieu de mettre le micro  ct de mes enceintes, j'aimerais que cel se redirige vers le micro... Vous voyez ce que je veux dire ??
Par exemple, lorsque je me trouve sur TeamSpeak (logiciel de communication pour les jeux orients Multiplayer), et que j'ai envie de faire couter de la musique, quelle est la manipulation  effectuer pour que mes collgues puissent entendre ce que j'coute ?

Sous XP, la manipulation tait la suivante : Double clic sur le haut parleur en bas  droite->Options->Proprit->Clic sur le boution radio Enregistrement->Tout cocher->Valider->Slectionner MIDI(ou une autre option, si je me souviens bien...)

Merci

----------


## shawn12

Tout dpend de ta carte son. Certaines cartes son ne propose pas cette fonctionnalit.
Cette fonctionnalit se prsente sous la forme d'un priphrique d'enregistrement appel "Stro mix" ou "mlangeur...". Tu le slectionne et le son de ton ordi pourra etre transmis.
Si tu ne trouve pas ce periphrique, essaie de regarder s'il existe une version plus rcente du driver de ta carte son.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

il faut aller dans la gestion des priphriques d'enregistrement. dans la liste (courte normalement), tu fais bouton droit, afficher les peripheriques desactivs.

normalement, tu as un truc qui se nomme Wave out mix, qui est le point de sortie de l'mulation sonore et qui, je crois, peut servir  l'enregistrement (la sortie devient entre de lecture mais cela ne sort plus forcment sur les hauts parleurs!!!)

il me semble que c'est cela je l'avais fait il y a bien longtemps. en tout cas, la rponse se trouve sur google si tu cherches en anglais  ::):

----------


## MrWeb

Super Louis-Guillaume Morand, c'est tout  fait a... j'ai une icone qui apparait: "Mixage". Il suffit de l'activer par dfault, de l'amplifier un peu, et a marche !
Merci  ::king::

----------

